# Where can i buy Polystyrene sheets?



## megadeth3d (Jun 23, 2010)

G'day just wanting to build a background out of polystyrene foam for my 4 foot tank, Was wondering if anyone knew where i can purchase it from? I've tried bunnings but no such luck, And if you could put a rough price and size on the sheets!


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 23, 2010)

Gonna copy and paste this from a post about an hour ago on here...

"I picked up multiple sheets of 10mm thick styrofoam from the dumpsters outside retravision/harvey norman."


----------



## driftoz (Jun 23, 2010)

got alot of mine from my URS flat pack enclosures lol someone else just posted this almost same thing people said try clark rubber


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 23, 2010)

go to a big pet store or an aquarium they always have foam sheets because the packaging of fish tanks


----------



## silatman (Jun 23, 2010)

We picked up loads from building sites. They just throw the stuff away.


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 23, 2010)

any decent foam shop or craft stor should have it as well


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jun 23, 2010)

We have alot of it at my work if you need sheets of it. Im in St Marys you can have it for free


----------



## the jungle guy (Jun 24, 2010)

from building suppliers usualy have stock of all thickness of foam right upto 120mm thick 1200.1200 sheets


----------

